# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Hijack this!

## hipoptical

I was thinking... threads often get hijacked, and people get upset that the original discussion turned into something completely different. So, I thought we should just have a HIJACK thread. Your chance to get completely off the subject as much as you want. What do you think?

----------


## Spexvet

I think this thread should discuss hijackings - you know... planes, boats, big wheels. Like the Achille Lauro.

----------


## Fezz

I like Swedish Fish!

----------


## optical24/7

What kind of an idiot puts peanuts in their Coca Cola?:hammer:

----------


## Fezz

Hey........you JERKS do what you want, but I heard that you can't get there from here!

----------


## rinselberg

I think it would be "nice" if more posters had customized or personal avatars instead of just using one of the "stock" avatars from the OptiBoard menu. Those stock avatars are as tacky as -- I don't know -- cheap-looking cufflinks or a tie bar.

<rant over>

----------


## Fezz

> I think it would be "nice" if more posters had customized or personal avatars instead of just using one of the "stock" avatars from the OptiBoard menu. Those stock avatars are as tacky as -- I don't know -- cheap-looking cufflinks or a tie* bar*.
> 
> <rant over>


Speaking of bars:

Has anybody visited McGillin's Ale House in Philadelphia? They are celebrating their 150th anniversary! Stoudt's Brewery made up a batch of IPA called McGillin's 1860 IPA. I guess that I better swing over and taste a pint or four!

www.mcgillins.com


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

My uncle is sick, but the highway is green.

----------


## Fezz

Since we are discussing threads, I thought that I should get everyones opinion about this Kevlar thread that I am planning on buying.


http://countycomm.com/KEVLAR.htm

Thoughts, opinions, other suggestions?


PS. County Comm has some pretty cool stuff!

----------


## optical24/7

I had a Kevlar boat.

----------


## optical24/7

> ../. Those stock avatars are as tacky as -- I don't know -- cheap-looking cufflinks or a tie bar.
> 
> <rant over>


I love Thai bars, esspecially on karaoke night.

----------


## Spexvet

> I had a Kevlar boat.


I had a velcro boat, but it got stuck.

----------


## Now I See

I re-arranged my displays today...I love fresh displays! :)

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Public displays of affection really annoy me...especially when I'm not involved!

----------


## optical24/7

Heather....Is that one of those brain eating snails on your frog?

----------


## DestinieNicole

I wonder what I should cook for dinner.............

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> I love Thai bars, esspecially on karaoke night.



Got any thai sticks? :Cool:

----------


## Fezz

> Got any thai sticks?


I thought that they all went "Up in Smoke"!

----------


## opticianbart

aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh, you people are terrible!!!

----------


## hipoptical

guacamole

----------


## optical24/7

> Got any thai sticks?


Gave my last one to Fezz.....






> I thought that they all went "Up in Smoke"!


 
Looks like you're out of luck Dragon...




:cheers:

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> Got any thai sticks?





> Gave my last one to Fezz..... 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


 
I think you are mistaken.  Fezz has only had experience with the 'ugly' stick!

----------


## Jacqui

> I think it would be "nice" if more posters had customized or personal avatars instead of just using one of the "stock" avatars from the OptiBoard menu. Those stock avatars are as tacky as -- I don't know -- cheap-looking cufflinks or a tie bar.
> 
> <rant over>


Yes, I agree Rinsie. There are unfortunately some of us that aren't as computer savvy as you and have trouble with things like avaters. However, i think all members here should write to their congressman (congresswoman) and complain about the unethical capture and sale of butterflies to the scientific(?) community. *This must stop !!!*

----------


## CME4SPECS

is there an answer to a rhetorical question?

----------


## Night Train

Speaking of questions, would you agree with this statement?
To be on a quest is nothing more or less than to become an asker of questions.

----------


## Johns

> I'm thinkin' Arby's :idea:


Do you know how Arby's got it's name?

They started out doing only Roast Beef.


R...B...=  Ar by.

Of course, y'all probably knew that.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Do you know how Arby's got it's name?
> 
> They started out doing only Roast Beef.
> 
> 
> R...B...=  Ar by.
> 
> Of course, y'all probably knew that.


I remember the commercials spelling it out -
*A*merica's *R*oast *B*eef *Y*es *S*ir!

----------


## Now I See

I'm thinkin'.....I didn't know that! :)  I'm also thinkin'...I just learned something new today! :)

----------


## Uncle Fester

> $250 or Obama wins the Nobel!


$100

Or Mya and Dmitry get bounced from DWTS tonight! :Mad:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> $100
> 
> Or Mya and Dmitry get bounced from DWTS tonight!


That would bring on much wailing and gnashing of teeth!

Thought Nat got ripped off and Donny overrated.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> I'm thinkin'.....I didn't know that! :)  I'm also thinkin'...I just learned something new today! :)


Did you know the original Mountain Dew ad slogan?

----------


## Uncle Fester

> Did you know the original Mountain Dew ad slogan?


Do the Dew?

Years ago I was told by a toxicologist that Mountain Dew will test/mimic the same as urine. This was back in the early days of drug testing so I don't know if it still holds water.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Do the Dew?
> 
> Years ago I was told by a toxicologist that Mountain Dew will test/mimic the same as urine. This was back in the early days of drug testing so I don't know if it still holds water.



Nope. Charleston was the initial trial area for Dew before it went nationwide. The logo featured a stereotypical hayseed hillbilly with pointed straw hat and buck teeth saying the slogan,
"Yaa-Hooo! Mountain Dew! It'll tickle yore innards!"

Seriously.
And it was not as green back then, more yellow.

http://images.google.com/images?gbv=...aqi=g1&start=0

Then it became the punchline for
what do you call the sweat between Dolly Parton's boobs?

----------


## Spexvet

> Nope. Charleston was the initial trial area for Dew before it went nationwide. The logo featured a stereotypical hayseed hillbilly with pointed straw hat and buck teeth saying the slogan,
> "Yaa-Hooo! Mountain Dew! It'll tickle yore innards!"....


[youtube]4xd8fzk8Rlk[/youtube]

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> [youtube]4xd8fzk8Rlk[/youtube]



Them's the ones!

----------


## Spexvet

*Punkin Chunkin continues to captivate*

*Crowd estimated at 70,000 drawn to annual oddity near Bridgeville*

----------


## Johns

> Nope. Charleston was the initial trial area for Dew before it went nationwide. The logo featured a stereotypical hayseed hillbilly with pointed straw hat and buck teeth saying the slogan,
> "Yaa-Hooo! Mountain Dew! It'll tickle yore innards!"


 
More "racist" rhetoric...



(oops, sorry, I forgot they were making fun of uneducated white folks! Carry on!)

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> More "racist" rhetoric...
> 
> 
> 
> (oops, sorry, I forgot they were making fun of uneducated white folks! Carry on!)



That's not racist - it's the truth!!:D
Or at worst, regionalist.:D

----------


## Johns

Hey! I just found 2 pennies and a dime in my pants pocket!

What's that, like twenty cents or something?

----------


## Johns

Is this the first post on Optiboard?

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170

If not, which one was?

----------


## Fezz

Now that I read about Mountain Dew, I may have to run out and get some. I am so sleepy today. Have you ever been like really sleepy. I wonder about sleep alot. What makes us sleep? DO we get enough sleep. What happens if we don't get enough sleep. What if our sleep is interrupted? Have you ever read anything about REM sleep? I have and it is interesting. I suffer from hypersomnolence. I have for years. It is rather unpleasant at times! Sleep is silly. Think about it! It is really silly. There you are, drooling all over self, splayed out in chalk outline-ish positions, hair all disheveled like you combed it with a blender and pasted it in a tornado do, passing all sorts of *air*, mouth open-getting all shades of nasty, grunting, twitching, looking all spastic, flipping around, squirming, eyes moving like crazy, brain trying to sort the days events and file them in some sort of order, being just plain old wacky, and basically clueless to the world around you! 

Sleep is silly!

I like reading about sleep here:

www.sleepnet.com

See ya later...off to get some Mountain Dew, Jolt, yerba mate, No-Doze, or Methylphenidate!


;):cheers::cheers::cheers::D

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Now that I read about Mountain Dew, I may have to run out and get some. I am so sleepy today. Have you ever been like really sleepy. I wonder about sleep alot. What makes us sleep? DO we get enough sleep. What happens if we don't get enough sleep. What if our sleep is interrupted? Have you ever read anything about REM sleep? I have and it is interesting. I suffer from hypersomnolence. I have for years. It is rather unpleasant at times! Sleep is silly. Think about it! It is really silly. There you are, drooling all over self, splayed out in chalk outline-ish positions, hair all disheveled like you combed it with a blender and pasted it in a tornado do, passing all sorts of *air*, mouth open-getting all shades of nasty, grunting, twitching, looking all spastic, flipping around, squirming, eyes moving like crazy, brain trying to sort the days events and file them in some sort of order, being just plain old wacky, and basically clueless to the world around you! 
> 
> Sleep is silly!
> 
> I like reading about sleep here:
> 
> www.sleepnet.com
> 
> See ya later...off to get some Mountain Dew, Jolt, yerba mate, No-Doze, or Methylphenidate!
> ...


Do you know how disturbing that post would be if you used "sheep" instead of "sleep"?  Just one letter...:D:D

----------


## Johns

> Do you know how disturbing that post would be if you used "sheep" instead of "sleep"?  Just one letter...:D:D


There's worse things...I guess.




*Sheep terminology

**Sheep and lambs*
                Sheep are over one year of age. They have usually produced offspring.                  Lambs are less than one year of age. They have usually not produced                  offspring.*Lamb and mutton*
                Lamb is also the term for the flesh of a young domestic sheep                  eaten as food. The meat from a sheep that is older than 12 months                  is called mutton.*Wool*
                The fiber that most sheep grow is called wool. The wool from one                  sheep is called a fleece. Many fleeces from the same farm, wool                  pool, region, or state are called a clip.*Ewes*
                A female sheep is called a ewe. Yoe is a slang term for ewe. A                  young female is called a ewe lamb. The process of giving birth                  to lambs is called lambing. Another word for birthing is parturition.                  Another word for pregnancy is gestation.*Rams*
                A male sheep is called a ram. Buck is the slang term for ram.                  A young male is called a ram lamb. In parts of the United Kingdom,                  a ram is called a tup and the mating season is called tupping.*Wethers*
                A castrated male sheep is called a wether. Wethers are less aggressive                  than rams. George is a wether.*Yearling*
                A yearling is an animal between 1 and 2 years of age that may                  or may not have produced offspring. In other countries, a yearling                  ewe is called a hogget, shearling, gimmer, theave, or teg.*Flock*
                A group of sheep is called a flock. Larger groups of sheep are                  called bands or mobs.*Shepherd*
                A shepherd is a person who cares for sheep.*Sheepherder*
                A sheepherder is a herder of sheep (on open range). It is someone                  who keeps the sheep together in a flock. In the U.S., the sheepherder                  is not usually the owner of the sheep.

----------


## k12311997

> Do you know how disturbing that post would be if you used "sheep" instead of "sleep"? Just one letter...:D:D


and you don't want me picking on West Virginia?  :D

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> and you don't want me picking on West Virginia?  :D



Hey, it's not me! Fezz is in PA! :D:D

----------


## Fezz

> Hey, it's not me! Fezz is in PA! :D:D



Hey!

Did you know that Pennsylvania is a *Commonwealth*.

Do you know how many other states are considered *Commonwealths*?

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Spexvet

Baa ram ewe

[youtube]kFWiqhMJzvs[/youtube]

----------


## Spexvet

> Hey!
> 
> Did you know that Pennsylvania is a *Commonwealth*.
> 
> Do you know how many other states are considered *Commonwealths*?
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


Yes. From the same root as communism.;)

3. Virginia, Kentucky, and ............. the other one.

----------


## Fezz

> Yes. From the same root as communism.;)
> 
> 3. Virginia, Kentucky, and ............. the other one.


I am thinking 5 total?

Mass?

----------


## Spexvet

> Mass?


That is cor-RECT, sir!
From Wiki



> Four of the constituent states of the United States officially designate themselves *Commonwealths*: Kentucky,[1] Massachusetts,[2] Pennsylvania,[3] and Virginia.[4]

----------


## Striderswife

Do they share the wealth in a commonwealth?

----------


## Striderswife

> *Wethers*
> 
> A castrated male sheep is called a wether. Wethers are less aggressive than rams. George is a wether.


Who the heck is George??

----------


## Johns

> Who the heck is George??


Stephanopolis?

----------


## Fezz

> Who the heck is George??



I think he was that curious primate that hung out with that shady Dude in the Yellow Hat!

----------


## Johns

> I think he was that curious primate that hung out with that shady Dude in the Yellow Hat!


Yeah...that was a strange relationship. _ Wether_ your name's George or not.

----------


## FVCCHRIS

> Then it became the punchline for
> what do you call the sweat between Dolly Parton's boobs?


[/QUOTE]
[/QUOTE] 
I am there!! Please????:D

BTW.... my pee smells like HAM.

----------


## eyemanflying

[/QUOTE] 
I am there!! Please????:D

BTW.... my pee smells like HAM.[/QUOTE]

Mine smells like Cheerios (without the milk)!

----------


## Johns

I'm filing a complaint... :Eek:

----------


## FVCCHRIS

ha  ha  ha.....    Knew someone would. :cry:

----------


## eyemanflying

No no please, not the Chip wagon. :D

----------


## Johns

> No no please, not the Chip wagon. :D


 
Growing up, we called the manure spreader the chip wagon.  :p

----------


## Fezz

> Growing up, we called the manure spreader the chip wagon. :p


 
That reminds me of the old Chuck Wagon dog food commercials!

----------


## nicorusty5150

Jimmy "Terrorist Lover" Carter probably does

----------


## nicorusty5150

The sun is always shinning somewhere. Just because you can't see it doesn't prove it's not there.

----------


## Striderswife

Just because you think people are out to get you, doesn't mean they're not.

----------


## Fezz

My name is Sue...........how do you do?

----------


## Johns

Suet!

----------


## Fezz

Captain Bringdown and the BuzzKillers!!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Captain Bringdown and the BuzzKillers!!



Tom Swift and his Electric Wet Blanket!

----------


## Fezz

I wish that I could be more like Miles Standish!

Or better yet, Jebediah Smith!

----------


## Johns

> I wish that I could be more like Miles Standish!



Dead?

----------


## Fezz

> Dead?


Yes! Like business yesterday!

----------


## Fezz

He is a walking contradiction.

Part truth and part fiction!

----------


## Johns

> He is a walking contradiction.
> 
> Part truth and part fiction!



Tart Pruth and Fart Piction?

----------


## k12311997

gobble gobble run for your lives!

----------


## rinselberg

I'll be running this thread from now on ...

----------


## Fezz

> I'll be running this thread from now on ...


 
***Fezz drops his beer and raises his hands toward the sky!***

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

You know, the name of this thread is something you never say at an airport when you greet your friend Jack.

"Hi, Jack!"

----------


## Spexvet

> ***Fezz drops his beer and raises his hands toward the sky!***


10 penalty points to Fezz for dropping beer!

----------


## tigerlilly

> ***Fezz drops his beer and raises his hands toward the sky!***


That is such a lie. Fezz would never drop a beer.

----------


## optical24/7

> ***Fezz drops his beer and raises his hands toward the sky!***


 

This can't be my 'ol friend Fezz talkin'.....


The "old" Fezz woulda whipped out his trusty bear hide handled Bowie knife and flung it the instant someone drawed on him, cuttin' off half the scoundrel's mustache, then pull his own .32 cal. blackpowder double barrel darringer and say....." I don't think so Rinsie....."


....All the while, not spillin' a drop of his vintage can of "Billy (Carter) Beer".

----------


## Fezz

***Fezz's hands still raised. Waiting for his cue to spring into action. As soon as he hears "Dance, you no good....", the *PARTY* starts!****

----------


## Uncle Fester

> $100


$50 Partner--

Or I let Rinsie do it!

----------


## Uncle Fester

> I'll be running this thread from now on ...


Do what he saayy!

Do what he Saaayyy!!!

----------


## Fezz

That four words only thread is kinda fun!

----------


## Spexvet

What four words thread?

----------


## Fezz

> What four words thread?


The four words thread!

----------


## Spexvet

I just can't stop.

----------


## Johns

> That four words only thread is kinda fun!


Yeah, but this is because matter is incredibly, mind-bogglingly empty. An atom is like a miniature Solar System, with a tight nucleus playing the role of a Sun orbited by electrons like planets. But the nucleus is incredibly tiny compared with the orbits of the electrons. Tom Stoppard, the playwright, had the best image. He said, if the nucleus is like the altar of St Paul's cathedral, an electron is like a moth in the cathedral, one moment by the altar, the next by the dome. Imagine squeezing all the space out of an atom. Well, if you did that to all the atoms in all the people in the world, you could indeed fit the entire human race in the volume of a sugar cube.

----------


## Fezz

> Well, if you did that to all the atoms in all the people in the world, you could indeed fit the entire human race in the volume of a sugar cube.


 
Would it still be sweet?

----------


## Johns

> Would it still be sweet?


It would depend on whose atoms we were using, but I'd prefer a drop of honey.

----------


## Fezz

Is synthetic oil really oil?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Why don't they make synthetic gasoline?

----------


## Johns

> Is synthetic oil really oil?


No, but it's really oily!

----------


## Fezz

How slick is it?

----------


## Johns

> How slick is it?


Slickery slick!

----------


## Fezz

Are you a Perky Jerk?

I may be?

http://www.perkyjerky.com/home.php

----------


## Johns

Hubba Hubba!!

----------


## Striderswife

"Performance enhancing meat snack."

Heh heh heh. Hu hu. Heh heh heh.

Settle down, Beavis.

----------


## Spexvet

R.I.P. J.D. Salinger

----------


## Fezz

> R.I.P. J.D. Salinger



Catch her in the rye?

----------


## k12311997

> Catch her in the rye?


naw she was too fast :cry:

----------


## Fezz

I need some_____________________! {fill in the blank!}

----------


## Fezz

I may have to drink some ale today!


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Johns

I just wanted to personally thank Harry (and in the appropriate thread) for sticking up for Fezz and I in a recent thread.  It's nice to know we have friends that will go to bat for us...





> *Clarification...... 				*
> 
> _"A prison record by itself would not prohibit licensure. Once a debt to society has been paid, it has been paid. There are many licensed professionals who have been convicted of crimes that are allowed licenses. It would depend in large measure what the nature of the crime was. Every license application I have seen has the question Have you ever been convicted of a crime more serious than a traffic violation, or something to that effect.
> 
> The individual who has served time usually answers in the affirmative.Not to do so would be grounds for revocation and they well know this. Once known it is up to the licensing authority to run a CORI check and then determine if the crime were of a nature to endanger the public should the individual be allowed a license. It is an extremely touchy area and one in which boards tread very carefully, for obvious reasons."
> 
> _



Thanks Harry!  You're the best!:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Fezz

A prison record?

Isn't that what Johnny Cash made at Folsom Prison?

----------


## Johns

That's what I tell my son everyday: "Always be a good boy...and never play with guns!"

----------


## Fezz

> That's what I tell my son everyday: "Always be a good boy...and never play with guns!"


 

Is he a boy named Sue?

----------


## Johns

No, some old egg suckin' hound!

----------


## Fezz

Tell him to stay away from the ring of fire!

----------


## Johns

Yeah, he should stick to the green, green, grass of home...

----------


## Fezz

Give my love to Rose!

----------


## Johns

She's not around.  She got married...in a fever!

----------


## CCGREEN

To the moon Alice! To the moon!

----------


## Johns

Hey Lucy...I'm Home!!!!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Woke up this mornin', put on my slippers. Walked in the kitchen and died..

----------


## Striderswife

Was her cooking that bad??

----------


## Johns

Almost as bad as waking up dead...

----------


## Fezz

I got it one piece at a time!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Was her cooking that bad??



Nope, just quoting John Prine.
http://www.cowboylyrics.com/lyrics/p...-me-10851.html

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

What if there were no rhetorical questions?

----------


## Johns

> What if there were no rhetorical questions?



Yes!

----------


## Spexvet

It's 2 nice 2 work 2day

----------


## hipoptical

Did you know it was a year ago today?

----------


## Fezz

Flip like Wilson!

----------

